# Largest ***** this year



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tell your biggest **** of the year pics welcome


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

mine is 29 lbs


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

i do believe the largest one i caught was 30+ which i caught in a 330 at a beaver set

lol


----------

